# 3 bí quyết giúp lồng máy giặt sạch bong, sáng bóng



## mai lan (11/9/18)

Vệ sinh lồng máy giặt đúng định kỳ và đúng cách sẽ giúp máy giặt phát huy hết công suất. 3 bí quyết đơn giản dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn vệ sinh máy giặt sạch bong, sáng bóng.

Máy giặt của bạn cần phải được vệ sinh tổng quát ít nhất mỗi vài tháng một lần. Nếu tần suất sử dụng máy giặt nhà bạn vài lần/tuần thì có thể làm vệ sinh máy nhiều hơn. 

*Vệ sinh máy giặt bằng javen*
Bạn cần chuẩn bị một chai nước tẩy Javen và lấy hết quần áo trong lồng máy giặt ra nếu có. Tiếp theo bạn xả nước máy giặt ở mức cao nhất, đổ khoảng 300 ml giấm trắng vào thùng giặt, sau đó tắt máy để ngâm trong khoảng 1-2 tiếng. Khi các vết bẩn đã tương đối mềm ra và có khả năng cậy đi dễ hơn, bạn dùng bàn chải mềm chà sát các góc cạnh bám cáu bẩn bên trong máy giặt, thành máy giặt, các lỗ thoát nước.

Cuối cùng, bạn xả hết nước rồi đổ nước tẩy javen vào thùng giặt, ngâm trong 1 tiếng rồi bật cho máy chạy một chu trình giặt để máy giặt được sạch hoàn toàn. Lưu ý thêm, Javen là chất tẩy khá độc hại, không an toàn khi hít phải hoặc khi trong nhà có trẻ nhỏ, người già. Vì thế, bạn nên chú ý trước, trong và sau khi sử dụng sản phẩm này, cất cẩn thận ở nơi an toàn.




_Vệ sinh máy giặt đúng định kỳ và đúng cách sẽ giúp máy giặt bền và phát huy hết công suất (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Vệ sinh máy giặt bằng dấm*
Đây là cách vệ sinh lồng máy giặt khá đơn giản được nhiều người lựa chọn. Bạn cần chuẩn bị một chai dấm trắng, sau đó pha loãng dấm với nước và đổ vào máy giặt. Sau khi đổ dung dịch dấm pha loãng bạn hãy điều chỉnh một tiến trình giặt bình thường của máy như giặt nhanh là bạn đã hoàn thành xong công việc vệ sinh lồng máy giặt.

*Vệ sinh máy giặt bằng nước nóng*
Trước tiên bạn hãy xả nước nóng đầy vào lồng giặt, sau đó hãy đổ một chai dấm trắng 500ml và một ít chất tẩy máy giặt chuyên dụng như bột nở. Cách này sẽ giúp bạn loại bỏ được vi khuẩn trú ngụ và đánh bật các vết cáu bẩn trong lồng giặt.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

